#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  Site Selection Reference

## nocheslargas

Anybody could help to find full reference of attached publication regarding Site Selection methodology. Thanks in advance.**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Site Selection Reference

----------

